# snowblower on chevy truck



## racingmodracer (Nov 5, 2009)

I am installing a 8' snow blower on the front of my Chevy blazer and have it set up to go on the western mounts. i am looking to power it with a 580 snowmobile engine and use the drive and driven clutches. this snow blower should be turned at 540 rpm. so far everything is going as planed except for the power plant. I am wondering if anyone has done this or tried to do it. i am thinking this would be more than enough power if the clutching is right. I want to install the driven clutch right on to the shaft of the snow blower if possible. i have my eyes set on a 580 engine that is liquid cooled so I can hook right to the cooling system of the blazer (to warm it up when needed) and it will have electric start so i can start it from inside the blazer. as far as gas I think i could come off of the pump for the 350 engine in the blazer and run a bypass so that there is not to much pressure. well this has been a fun project so far and am hoping to make something work here.  oh and all I do is my own driveway but it is pretty good size and all asphalt. also another idea I had was to install swivel wheels under it so i co not mess up my driveway. I thank you all and hope i can learn something from all of you out there. I will keep you posted on my progress with this project. thanks again


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course it will work, if you make it work. When your done, post some pic's so we can see the 100' rooster tail! 

Seriously post some pictures.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds interesting, ditto on the pics!

How are you going to shut off the blower, I assume the electric start will be keyed, or are you simply going to run a toggle switch, or some other kill switich?


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

thrice want to see pics!!!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Definitely want to see pics of this monster, I've seen how far a 6 foot will throw.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

That sounds like an awesome project. I would love to see it.


----------



## racingmodracer (Nov 5, 2009)

first of all thanks for all the post, i am hoping this works. I have the whole snowmobile so as far as shutting it off and starting it should not be a problom. I will post some pictures as i go along here. the thing that worries me the most is what rpm i will end up at with the snowmobile clutches.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

If you run the engine @ 5400 rpm you will want a 10-1 reduction.(5400/10=540).
How many hp is the engine and at what rpm is it most efficient? That might be the first question to answer then you can find out the ratio from there. I wonder how fast you can actually run the blower before it blows it self apart. Sounds like a great project.
Good luck!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You are definatelyt going to need to figure out someway to test run the engine and reduce the driven clutch RPM to match the blower max rpm.
Sounds very interesting and will be waiting for pictures and more details.
They do make a blower for trucks that is run by a gas engine (do a search and you will see past posts)


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't know if this one will give you some ideas or not:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88885


----------



## racingmodracer (Nov 5, 2009)

Boy I think this was the best thing i could have done was posting here, seems like there is a lot of interest in a snowblower mounted on a truck. I am not to sure on using the snowmobile engine as I will have to use both clutches and a jack shaft to get the rpms reduced to the 540 where my blower needs them, unless I can mess with the weights and springs in the clutch so it does not up shift and then i could run the snowmobile engine around three thousand rpms and get around 500 at the blower. and thanks for the other thread I will be following it also. thanks again to all of you and will post photos and updates as i continue with this project.


----------



## racingmodracer (Nov 5, 2009)

I have also looked at the Hanson set up and after watching there vidio I was not impressed with how slow it went. maybe they have improved on it. thanks again to all of you that have helped with this.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I have worked on alot of snowmobile engines and most make peak power about 7500 rpm plus or minus depending on alot. I would guess it is about 75 horse. The engine and clutches would have to be enclosed due to belt slippage with any amount of water. The 2 stroke engine although having a nice power to weight/size ratio is not meant to run balls to the wall all the time. They are very finicky and subject to leaning out as the temp drops and are more prone to melt when run at high rpms for extended periods. They also need to be rebuilt every few years especially if used hard. The 580's were a good mill. They had some stator problems. Although it would be pretty cool if you could make it work if feel it would be alot of up keep to keep it running well especially if it was used alot i/e commercially . I used to go clean/lube/ adjust my sleds drivetrain 3 times a winter and that was just with weekend riding, not every day use


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting project.

Found this online last week ....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know much about sleds, so pardon my ignorance. But if that engine is two stroke, doesn't that need mixed fuel? Or does it have oil injection? The other thing would be the RPMS. As Clint said, that needs to crank to develop power. You would need gear reduction in the 15-1 range.

Tieing into the trucks cooling system seems like a good idea. Some quick connect hoses would be ideal. No air issues.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

IT will be oil injected and also have a water pump. I would not tempt fate and tie the cooling system in. If anything a fan cooled engine would be better. You would also have to think of the exhaust too. The y are quite large and without one a stock one it would be way too much in the AM. I think it would sound and be cool though just maybe not practical. I would go for a 4 stroke like a lawn tractor engine though.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think its a really cool idea, but I'm wondering how well a two stroke sled engine would do if you are using it as a constant speed engine, since they really arent meant for that. That and fuel consumption would probably be pretty bad running one of those wide open the whole time. I do wonder what would be a better option though, because the biggest lawnmower engine you could find used for a reasonable price would be a 25hp v twin or so, and I'm not sure if thatd be enough to spin an 8 foot blower.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Clint S;853558 said:


> .....I would go for a 4 stroke like a lawn tractor engine though.


I was thinking the same thing. But I'm guessing that 8 foot blower is meant to go on the back of a tractor with 80 HP or better.

Maybe he could set up three or four Kohlers or two big Wisconsin V-4s to power it.

Sounds like a fun project, but powering it, with enough power to take a decent bite at a decent speed, sounds like a challenge. Maybe an old GM 2.5L iron duke?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Come on 2 COR if hes gonna do that, dont do it half assed. 350 Chevy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;853578 said:


> Come on 2 COR if hes gonna do that, dont do it half assed. 350 Chevy.


I was trying to keep the weight down. Maybe an all aluminum big block? Stacks shooting fire straight up? That would be economical, and quiet at night..


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

2COR517;853584 said:


> I was trying to keep the weight down. Maybe an all aluminum big block? Stacks shooting fire straight up? That would be economical, and quiet at night..


You mean kinda like this?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78727&highlight=350+snowblower


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;853584 said:


> I was trying to keep the weight down. Maybe an all aluminum big block? Stacks shooting fire straight up? That would be economical, and quiet at night..


No, run the exhaust through the blower tines, then it would keep them from icing up lol. Besides, more weight will make it scrape better.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not a big block.....But I like the stacks. Sounds like they actually quiet the engine too....


----------



## racingmodracer (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks again for all the replys  I like the idea of the 350 chevy power plant but of course way to heavy. ha ha as someone posted the snowmobile engine may make around 75 horse at full throttle so what would it make if turned say 5000 rpm? when trail riding what rpm are you at say 55 mph? I am still in the thinking stages here as far as the snowmobile engine. I am thinking I am going to use a jackshaft so that i can gear it better. I am located in upper michigan and only am going to use it for my own driveway. well I will keep you all posted on how it is going. I will be gone for a little while here as the national deer hunting holiday is upon us and can't wait to head to deer camp  if nothing else i will have lots of time to think about this project  ha ha


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

So... whats the scoop?
Did you make it work out?


----------

